# some photos of my mouse collection pic heavy!!



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some pics I took today of my fancy feeders. After browsing a few mouse genetics websites I believe I have satin, longhair, fox, dove, and some BEW I think the pattern on my pied ones is the sash thing. Anybody who cares to help me ID what else I have genetically, feel free to tell me what else. Thanks 
View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------

